# رجيم البليلة



## +إيرينى+ (14 فبراير 2017)

*الحقيقة الحقيقة 

إنى لظروف (ما) قعدت فى البيت لمدة عام كامل 

و المشكلة الحقيقية إنى دخلت المطبخ 

و عملت كل ما تشتهيه المعدة و الأنف و اللسان و العين 

و أبدعت 

فى آخر هذه السنة تم تأكيد إنى إصبحت عضوة دائمة فى تنظيم القاعدة :08:







فقررت أعمل رجيم 

يتبع
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 فبراير 2017)

*الحقيقة كانوا بيقولولى طولى 153 سم 

طلع غلط 

أنا طولى 150.50 سم 

و المفروض إن وزنى المثالى يكون 50 كجم 

جيت أوزن ببساطة فوق الميزان : لاقيتنى 63 كجم 

و الطخن كله مركز فى منطقة البطن و القاعدة 

بأة شكلى شبة الكمترى 

أيوة بجد : كمثرى 


يتبع​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 فبراير 2017)

*
ذاكرت الفيديو العشر نصائح سالى فؤاد 

[YOUTUBE]m2fOXYz3DVo&t[/YOUTUBE]

و كمان دخلت على موقعها النصائح العشرة للدايت من سالي فؤاد

و اتبعت جزء من العشر نصائح 

يعنى مثلا ما اتبعتش : يوم الديتوكس (النصيحة العاشرة)

و لا اتبعت موضوع الزبادى باللمون : عمل لى امساك 

و لا حطيت عسل أبيض عل الماية الل بأشربها الصبح : العسل بيقلب معدتى 

هو أه فى شفاء للناس : بس ما عدا أنا :new6:

و لا إستخدمت سكر فركتوز و لا سكر دايت 

_________________

كمان دخلت على كذا موقع يوتيوب منهم مثلا 

دكتور OZ 

مش عارفة إسمه كدة ليه 

بس إسمه كدة 

[YOUTUBE]fEcRNucFZ-c[/YOUTUBE]


فقررت ببساطة : ألغى من حياتى كلا من الدقيق _ السكر _ الدهون 

و اليكم الطريقة 

يتبع​*


----------



## paul iraqe (14 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الحقيقة كانوا بيقولولى طولى 153 سم
> 
> طلع غلط
> 
> ...




*شوفي يا باشمهندسة

الوزن المثالي هو :

الطول - 100 + 5 

يعني مثلا طول حضرتيك 150 سم

يبقى وزنيك المثالي هو 55 كغم

بيخلوا 5 كيلوغرامات اضافية عشان العمر والولادة و نوع الطعام في البلد
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بأة شكلى شبة الكمترى
> ​*


:t11::t11::t11:
​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عارف الأسكندرانية بيجيبوا التشبيهات دى منين ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أعترف بالريجيم إلا لو كان لدواعى طبية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفى ياستى وجهة نظري الشخصية التى ليس لها قيمة على الإطلاق ( على رأى مدحت شلبي)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إن كل واحد بيبقى شبه نفسه ... يعنى أية ؟ .. أقولك ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه واحد أو واحدة يليق عليه أوعليها التُخن ..والتانى لأ.. والعكس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى أى حاجة تانية .. واحدة يليق عليها الشعر الطويل والتانية الشعر الكارية أو القصير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد بشنب يليق عليه زى "رشدى أباظة" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومايليقش عليه زى "شكري سرحان" – فتى أحلام الثانوى:fun_lol:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وإذا كنتى أنتى مايلقيش عليكى " تنظيم القاعدة " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جربى تنظيم "ولاية سيناء" ...وتعيشي عيشة الصحرا كلها " جفاف "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتبق[FONT=&quot]ي[/FONT] " جفاف شُعيب "

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]يحرق أوم [FONT=&quot]الألش[/FONT][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (14 فبراير 2017)

> * و لا حطيت عسل أبيض عل الماية الل بأشربها الصبح : العسل بيقلب معدتى *


مراتى زيك
العسل عدو لمعدتها
بس هى عاملة ريجيم من غير كورس
البت مخلياها شبة عصاية الاستيك هههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 فبراير 2017)

*اصبروا بس 

أنا أصل طول عمرى رفيعة رفع الفاتلة 

المهم أما قررت أعمل رجيم 

قررت أشوف الأكلات الل بتشبع و فى نفس الوقت سعراتها قليلة 

أوم إيه :

قالولى الشوفان جميييييييييييييل 

إيه هو الشوفان دا ؟؟

روحت بصيت فى السوبر ماركت 

لاقيتها شبه البليلة المكبوسة 

قولت : اللا ؟ مالها البليلة ؟

و بالفعل كانت البليلة على الفطار بدل الخبز 

و عل الغدا بدل الأرز و بدل المكرونة و بدل الخبز 

لاقيت نفسى بأخس 1 كيلو فى الأسبوع 

و وصلت لوزن 50كجم فى 13 أسبوع 

فرحت 

قولت يا بت قيسى كدة فستان و لا تايير من أيام الشباب 

قيست تايير : لاقيته ضيق فى منطقة البطن و القاعدة 

و بعدين بأة فى الشغلانة ديه ؟؟

نكملوا مع البليلة كمان شهر

و وصلت 48 كجم و التايير جه بالظبط عليا 

كل الل يشوفنى : يتخض 

مالك يا ايرينى ؟ عيانة و لا ايه ؟؟ 

فين الخدود ؟

خدود ؟؟ هو أنا كان عندى خدود ؟؟ 

أيوة يا بنتى _ لا إرجعى تانى 

أرجع ؟ نوووووووووووووووووووووو

هى فيه مشكلة واحدة 

إنى خايفة آكل زى الأول : أطخن تانى و أنا ما صدقت إنى خسيت 

إيه رأيكوا أعمل إيه ؟؟

فيه مشكلة كمان : لما بقيت آكل أى أكل فيه دهن _ نفسى بتغم عليا 

أعمل إيه بأأأأأأأأأأأأأة _ أنا خايفة أبقى نحيفة *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 فبراير 2017)

عارفه يا ايرو مشكلة الدايت ان اول حاجه بيبان عليها الوش 
والجسم بعد كده لكن الوش بيبقى ظاهر اوى 

وطبيعى بعد فترة انقطاع عن الدهون والسكر تبقى 
معدتك مش قادره تقبلهم لكن بعد فتره هتلاقى نفسك رجعتى زى الاول وعلشان تحافظى على جسمك السكر معلقتين فى اليوم والعشا ده بلاش منه خالص لانه سبب المشاكل فى الهضم والسمنه
وعلى فكره انا مع راى الاستاذ عبود ممكن تبقى 
واحده مليانه وشكلها جميل ومتحسيش انها تخينه
واول ما تخس تلاقى شكلها كبر وشها كرمش 
فى ناس كتير شفتها كده للاسف 

وبعدين دايت ليه علشان وزنك 63 كيلو
حرام عليكى يا شيخه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 فبراير 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *شوفي يا باشمهندسة
> 
> الوزن المثالي هو :
> 
> ...



*لا يا باول 

مش ديه طريقة حساب الوزن المثالى 

شوف كدة الموقع دا 

http://www.calculator.net/ideal-weight-calculator.html

تكتب فيه عمرك و طولك و جنسك 

فتطلع النتيجة 

شوف كدة لما تحط طول 150 سم female و عمر 42 سنة 

حتلاقى النتيجة 

Based on the healthy BMI recommendation, your recommended weight is 41.6 kgs - 56.3 kgs

يعنى أنا أهو معقولة يعنى 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 فبراير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:
> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عارف الأسكندرانية بيجيبوا التشبيهات دى منين ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أعترف بالريجيم إلا لو كان لدواعى طبية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفى ياستى وجهة نظري الشخصية التى ليس لها قيمة على الإطلاق ( على رأى مدحت شلبي)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*عارف أنا لو كل الجسم كان طخن مع بعضه ؟

يعنى أبقى شبه البطاطا :smil12: مثلا ؟ 

و لا كنت فكرت فى الرجيم 

أو حتى لو كنت فكرت : كنت ح أنزل نفسى ل 53 كجم و كفاية 

لكن المشكلة هى البطن و القاعدة 

أدخل المطبخ : أخبط فى البوتاجاز 

أدخل السفرة : أخبط فى كراسى السفرة 

أدخل السوق : أمشى بجنبى 

المشكلة دلوقتى إنى خسيت جدا 

و الناس كلها لاحظت 

حتى فيه ناس شكت إنى عيانة :cry2:

و هاتك يا أسئلة : مالك ؟ سلامتك ؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 فبراير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> مراتى زيك
> العسل عدو لمعدتها
> بس هى عاملة ريجيم من غير كورس
> البت مخلياها شبة عصاية الاستيك هههه



*يا بختها 

رجيم من غير كورس 

يعنى بتاكل و كله خارج خارج ​*[YOUTUBE]36UWE-AENSs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 فبراير 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> عارفه يا ايرو مشكلة الدايت ان اول حاجه بيبان عليها الوش
> والجسم بعد كده لكن الوش بيبقى ظاهر اوى
> 
> وطبيعى بعد فترة انقطاع عن الدهون والسكر تبقى
> ...


*
بس أنا فرحت أوى إن بطنى خست 

كان منظرها رهيب هى و القاعدة :smil12:

أقولك الموقف الل خلانى اجرى أعمل رجيم 

كل الحكاية إنى فى يوم كنت نازلة مستعجلة 

و لبست البنطلون الل كان واسع عليا من سنتين 

قفلت السوستة بالعااااااااااااااااافية 

يادوب قعدت عشان ألبس الشراب 

هوووووووووووووووب : السوستة انفجرت و اتقطعت 

و كانت سوستة سواريه 

إتجنييييييييييييت 

وقفت على حاجة عالية عشان أشوف منظر جسمى فى المراية 

إتخضيييييييييييييت :cry2:

كمترى كمترى​*


----------



## Maran+atha (15 فبراير 2017)

شكرا كثير للموضوع 
اختى الغالية المميزة إيرينى 

أفضل شىء من وجه نظري هو الأكل يكون فى الصباح ويصاحبه عمل بعض الرياضات "ايروبكس" حتى لا يركز فى منطقة البطن والقاعدة.
وآخر وجبة تكون لكى هى الغداء فى حدود الساعة 5 ظهرا ولكن أن حبيتى أن تأكلى شىء آخر يكون تفاح أو سلطة فواكه مع زبادى لايت اوجبنة لايت أو قريش مع قليل من عيش الردة "توست"
ممنوع ابدا أكل اى دهون أو سكريات بعد الساعة 6 مساء

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 فبراير 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للموضوع
> اختى الغالية المميزة إيرينى
> 
> أفضل شىء من وجه نظري هو الأكل يكون فى الصباح ويصاحبه عمل بعض الرياضات "ايروبكس" حتى لا يركز فى منطقة البطن والقاعدة.
> ...



*أنا بقيت 48 كجم خلاث كدة 

الصراحة الموقع دا رائع 

http://www.calculator.net/army-body...stinchf=6.7&chipfeet=3&chipinch=1.6&x=91&y=19

قال لى : 

body fat = 32% You meet the body fat percentage standard.

أنا خلاث بقيت استاندارد :2:

يا لعبك يا إيرينى :new6:

يا تكاتك يا إيرينى :new6:​*


----------



## grges monir (15 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بس أنا فرحت أوى إن بطنى خست
> 
> كان منظرها رهيب هى و القاعدة :smil12:
> ...


:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 فبراير 2017)

هههههههههههههه 
عقبالى يارب بس مش لدرجة 48
دا  كده اختفى 
بكره تندم على الخدود اللى راحت يا جميل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 فبراير 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> عقبالى يارب بس مش لدرجة 48
> دا  كده اختفى
> بكره تندم على الخدود اللى راحت يا جميل



*مش مهم الخدود 

المهم إن الكمترى بقيت عصاية :ura1:

عملت إيه أنا بالخدود ؟ :thnk0001:

:t11:

​*


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا بقيت 48 كجم خلاث كدة
> 
> الصراحة الموقع دا رائع
> 
> ...


مفهمتش حاجة من الموقع دة غير انى اكتب الوزن والنوع ؟؟؟
اشرح يا هندسة ههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 فبراير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> مفهمتش حاجة من الموقع دة غير انى اكتب الوزن والنوع ؟؟؟
> اشرح يا هندسة ههههه


*
أفهمك 

بص 

إنت فعلا ح تكتب وزنك بالكجم و نوعك 

و عند خانة ال Height ح تكتب طولك بوحدة القدم و البوصة 

و عند خانة ال neck  ح تكتب مقدار حول الرقبة عندك برضو بوحدة القدم و البوصة 

بس لما تقيس حوالين الرقبة بالمازورة قيس تحت الحنجرة (تفاحة آدم) على طول 

و عند خانة ال waist  تحتب مقدار حول الوسط برضو بالقدم  البوصة 

بعد كدة تدوس على calculate


__________________________________________

الموقع دا حلو لتحويل وحدة ال سنتيمتر للقدم و البوصة 

http://www.csgnetwork.com/csgcvtcmeters2ftincalc.html

و قول لنا النتيجة يا باشا :2:

*


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2017)

*ربنا يسندك ويوفقك*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2017)

*فين نتيجتك يا جرجس ؟؟

شكلك بكرش 

و المازورة ما جابتش الكرش 

:t11:

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2017)

*أحب برضوا أشكر comment على ال comment الل فى التقييم 
:flowers:

*​


----------



## grges monir (21 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فين نتيجتك يا جرجس ؟؟
> 
> شكلك بكرش
> 
> ...


وحياتك يا هندسة مجرتوش لسة 
وعلى حس ازدراء الاديان اتهمك بازدراء الكرش مع انة حق انسانى لكل شخص *:t11:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> وحياتك يا هندسة مجرتوش لسة
> وعلى حس ازدراء الاديان اتهمك بازدراء الكرش مع انة حق انسانى لكل شخص *:t11:
> 
> *



*أنا حرة بأة أزدرى بكرشك براحتى :blush2:

إبقى إشتكى إنت بأة و أطلب قانون لإزدراء الكروش :2:

و لما يعملوا الآنون إبقى تعالى هددنى :t11:

يا أبو كرش :t11:
​*


----------



## grges monir (21 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا حرة بأة أزدرى بكرشك براحتى :blush2:
> 
> إبقى إشتكى إنت بأة و أطلب قانون لإزدراء الكروش :2:
> 
> ...


كدة يعنى
على فكرة بقى انا معنديش كرش 
للامانة حاجة لاتذكر كدة من كتر الاكل والا نتخةهههه
وعلى فكرة بقى انا اقوى من القانووووووووووووون :smil12:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> كدة يعنى
> على فكرة بقى انا معنديش كرش
> للامانة حاجة لاتذكر كدة من كتر الاكل والا نتخةهههه
> وعلى فكرة بقى انا اقوى من القانووووووووووووون :smil12:



*كل دا و مش كرش ؟ :heat:

أومال دا يبقى إيه ؟ :t9:

إنتفاخ يعنى 

:t11:

و بعدين قانون إيه دا الل إنت أقوى منه ؟

هو فيه حد فوق القانون ؟ :2:
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2017)

هههههههههه  بقى 63 كيلو تنظيم قاعده  
 و بتقولى  بتخبطى فى بوتجاز و كراسى السفره
شكل البيت صغير عندك يا ارينى هههه المشكله فى البيت مش فيكى هههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى انتى فطار غدى عشى اكلتى بليله !
مملتيش
بليله باللبن و لا ساده يعنى مش فاهمه ههههههههههه سلقتيها و كلتيها كدا و خلاص


----------



## grges monir (22 فبراير 2017)

[QUOTE شكل البيت صغير عندك يا ارينى هههه المشكله فى البيت مش فيكى هههههههههههههههههههه][/QUOTE]
لالالالا هى سايبة الشقة كلها وقاعدة فى  اوضة واحدة ( عادل امام فى مسرحية شاهد مشفش حاجة ههههههه)


----------



## grges monir (22 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كل دا و مش كرش ؟ :heat:
> 
> أومال دا يبقى إيه ؟ :t9:
> 
> ...


لا اعانى من الانتفاخ
مع انى باكل من غير ممضغ ههههههههههه
مراتى بتقولى لحقت تاكل
تقولى انت كدة مش بتعرف تستمع بالاكل
بقولها انا راهب هههههههههههههه
وطبعا انا فوق القانون
هبقى اقولك ازاى بينى وبينك عشان عارفك  مش هتسترى هنا هههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2017)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههه  بقى 63 كيلو تنظيم قاعده
> و بتقولى  بتخبطى فى بوتجاز و كراسى السفره
> شكل البيت صغير عندك يا ارينى هههه المشكله فى البيت مش فيكى هههههههههههههههههههه
> يعنى انتى فطار غدى عشى اكلتى بليله !
> ...


*
أولا أنا سعيدة جدا إنك أول لما دخلتى بعد طول غياب : دخلتى على موضوعى 

مرحبتين و هلا 

و الحقيقة أنا مش عارفة : هل يا ترى دخلتى هنا عشان أنا الل عاملة الموضوع ؟ :08:

و لا عشان الموضوع بعنوان رجيم ؟ :w00t:

______________

شكلك يا حبو : إنتى زعيم القاعدة (بنت لادن) :gy0000:

:t11:

_________________

البليلة يا ستى أنا بأسلقها كدة فى الماية بحيث إنها تبقى مفلفلة مش عايمة فى مايتها 

يعنى لا باللبن و لا بالماية 

كأنه طبق رز 

تحبى أقولك الطريقة ؟

_______________

و طبعا ما مليتش 

دا أنا كل ما يمر الوقت أحبها أكتر 

بقى فيه علاقة حب و غرام بيننا :08:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> [QUOTE شكل البيت صغير عندك يا ارينى هههه المشكله فى البيت مش فيكى هههههههههههههههههههه]



لالالالا هى سايبة الشقة كلها وقاعدة فى  اوضة واحدة ( عادل امام فى مسرحية شاهد مشفش حاجة ههههههه)[/QUOTE]

:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> لا اعانى من الانتفاخ
> مع انى باكل من غير ممضغ ههههههههههه
> مراتى بتقولى لحقت تاكل
> تقولى انت كدة مش بتعرف تستمع بالاكل
> ...



*و أنا فى إنتظار إزاى إنت فوق القانون :thnk0001:

يمكن أتعلم منك​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> وحياتك يا هندسة مجرتوش لسة
> وعلى حس ازدراء الاديان اتهمك بازدراء الكرش مع انة حق انسانى لكل شخص *:t11:
> 
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]دى بتقول مقاس رقبتك !! .. هو أنت هتفصل قميص ؟ :thnk0001:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يابنى أنت سيبك منها ...الكِرش دهون عِزّ وبغددة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقف أدام المرايا كدة وتخبط عليه وتقول :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنه كرشي ..ثُم أنا أعتزُ بِهِ[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنسى يابا الميزان والسمبتيك والوزن المثالي ... دى عالم فاضية[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]لُغّ يابني وكُل مطرح مايسري يمري ويربرب [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 فبراير 2017)

*و الحقيقة أنا مش عارفة : هل يا ترى دخلتى هنا عشان أنا الل عاملة الموضوع ؟ :08:

و لا عشان الموضوع بعنوان رجيم ؟ :w00t:
*

*______  لا يا ايرو انا لما رجعت كنتى وحشانى قولت اسلم عليكى لقيتك قافله البروفايل قولت يبقى اروح موضوع  ليها ابعت لها تقييم فيه سلامى- فلقيت الموضوع دا روحت بعث تقييم اسلم عليكى و طبعا الفضول اخدنى اشوف الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه و اجيبه من اوله-- و طبعا روحت لاوله*:w00t:* لقيت صوره اخرته هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه الصوره دى*
* صدمتينى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ________

شكلك يا حبو : إنتى زعيم القاعدة (بنت لادن) :gy0000:

:t11:
*
* و اى زعيم يا بنتى  انا ماشيا بمبدا فلم طير انت *
*"رجيم ايه و بتاع ايه احنا عايزين ناكل و نربرب و رجلينا تبقى صب و سكسى "
_________________


تحبى أقولك الطريقة ؟

_________ قولى لى الطريقه يمكن تبقى لزيزه و معملهاش هههههههههههههههههههههههه______


*​


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دى بتقول مقاس رقبتك !! .. هو أنت هتفصل قميص ؟ :thnk0001:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يابنى أنت سيبك منها ...الكِرش دهون عِزّ وبغددة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]تقف أدام المرايا كدة وتخبط عليه وتقول :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنه كرشي ..ثُم أنا أعتزُ بِهِ[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنسى يابا الميزان والسمبتيك والوزن المثالي ... دى عالم فاضية[/FONT]*
> 
> ...


مقنع من يومك يا كبير
مش زيى الاخت بليلة هههههه[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2017)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *
> _________ قولى لى الطريقه يمكن تبقى لزيزه و معملهاش هههههههههههههههههههههههه______
> 
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]لذيذة أية بس يا حوبو ؟!!!... دى واحدة "مجنو" ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى بتقولِك 17 أسبوع بتاكل بليلة .. صبح وضهر وبالليل ...!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى 360 طبق بليلة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو واحد سارح بعربية بليلة فى شهر رمضان فى شارع شبرا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هيبيع 360 طبق فى الشهر الكريم !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وهى وصلت لوزن 48 .. بعد كدة مش هيبقى وزن .. 
دة هيبقى مقاس جزمة

[/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​


grges monir قال:


> مقنع من يومك يا كبير
> مش زيى الاخت بليلة هههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]اومال يعنى عايز تاخد رأى من ( كُمتراية ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيبك من مستر "دايت" ودكتور [/FONT]**ABC**[FONT=&quot] بتاعهم دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الدايت دهون بيخسس الوش وبيبقى أصفر وعامل زى اللُقمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كأنك قاعد مع واحدة على شط التُرعة عندها " بلهارسيا "  
[/FONT]*​:fun_lol:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2017)

برافو يا إيريني! اهنئك من كل قلبي على هذا النجاح.

يبقى أن عليك المحافظة على النجاح الذي حققتيه. فما هي خطتك لذلك؟


----------



## grges monir (24 فبراير 2017)

> *و أنا فى إنتظار إزاى إنت فوق القانون :thnk0001:
> 
> يمكن أتعلم منك *


شخلل عشان تعدى
قصدى اقولك :smil12::smil12:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2017)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *و الحقيقة أنا مش عارفة : هل يا ترى دخلتى هنا عشان أنا الل عاملة الموضوع ؟ :08:
> 
> و لا عشان الموضوع بعنوان رجيم ؟ :w00t:
> *
> ...


*
بصى يا ستى 

فيه ناس بتنقع البليلة 8 ساعات الأول 

لا أنا ما بأعملش كدة 

بأجيب القمح (الغلة) بعد تنقيتها أغسلها كويس 

حلو ؟

أصفيها من ماية الغسيل و أحطها فى الحلة 

و أملا الحلة ماية بحيث تبقى البليلة كلها متغطية بالماية و أعلى النار عادى لغاااااية لما تغلى (الموضوع دا حياخد 5 - 10 دقايق بالكتير) 

و أول ما تغلى أقوم مصفياها فوق مصفاة عشان أتخلص من الماية (عشان لو كانوا راشين مبيدات و لا حاجة )

خطوة غلى البليلة و تصفيتها ديه تعتبر بدل النقع

حلو ؟ 

أقوم أشطف الحلة و أحط فيها البليلة و أقوم حاطة ماية (أو شوربة منزوعة الدسم - أو ماية عليها البهارات المحبوبة) لغاية ما يادوب تغطى سطح البليلة 

أحطها على نار عالية فوق شياطة الرز (أو أى صفيحة) و أغطى الحلة 

لغاية لما الماية تغلى 

أقوم موطية النار خااااااااااااااااالص و أسيبها براحتها ( من نص ساعة لساعة حسب الكمية)

بأعمل نفس الحكاية مع الفريك _ بيطلع هااااااااااااااااايل 

جربيها و مش ح تندمى

لسة النهاردة عاملة الفريك بشوربة بسلة و جزر _ الواد اتهبل عليه 

جربى و اسمعى الكلام 

الطخن مش سكسكة يا حبو 

مش حلو إن الواحد يبقى شايل على قلبه 20 - 30 كيلو (دهون) صبح و ليل

الواحد يا حبو لما بيبقى شايل بطيخة (8 كيلو) بيدخل البيت عايز يرميها من تقلها 

لما يكون 30 كيلو زيادة على وزنك _ يعنى 4 بطيخات :2:

مين يستحمل كدة ؟ :blush2:

و ليه تجهدى أجهزة جسمك كدة ؟ :smil13:


:flowers::flowers::flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لذيذة أية بس يا حوبو ؟!!!... دى واحدة "مجنو" ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى بتقولِك 17 أسبوع بتاكل بليلة .. صبح وضهر وبالليل ...!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى 360 طبق بليلة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو واحد سارح بعربية بليلة فى شهر رمضان فى شارع شبرا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هيبيع 360 طبق فى الشهر الكريم !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وهى وصلت لوزن 48 .. بعد كدة مش هيبقى وزن ..
> دة هيبقى مقاس جزمة
> 
> ...


*
صدقنى يا عبود ما حرمتش نفسى من أى حاجة غير بس الدقيق - السكر -الدهون الحيوانية - أو أى مقليات

باقى الحاجات بتاكل عااااااااادى و بالكمية الل انت عاوزها كمان 

فواكه و خضراوات و حبوب زى البليلة و الفاصوليا و حمص الشام و الفريك و و و 

بطاطس و بطاطا جميييييييييييييلة جدا 

لحوم ( بدون دهون) زى صدور الفراخ المخلية و اللحمة البتلو 

أسماك 

كل دا بيتاكل عااااااااااااااادى جدا 

فين الحرمان ؟

ما انكرش إن الخدود راحت 

لكن البطن و القاعدة : راحوا روخرين و دا أسعدنى جدا :flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> برافو يا إيريني! اهنئك من كل قلبي على هذا النجاح.
> 
> يبقى أن عليك المحافظة على النجاح الذي حققتيه. فما هي خطتك لذلك؟



*أولا أشكرك من كل قلبى على كلام التشجيع الجميل دا :flowers:

ثانيا (خطتى) : مش ناوية أغير نظامى 

زى ما أنا مقاطعة الدقيق _ السكر _ الدهون الحيوانية و المقليات 

صدقينى بجد : أول مرة أحس إنى فايقة و أنى رجعت طبيعية لما بدأت أبعد عن التلاتة المزاغيد دول (الدقيق - السكر - الدهون الحيوانية)

ح تصدقينى لو قولت لك ما جاليش صداع من ساعة من بعدت عنهم ؟

أنا كان بيجى لى صداع رهييييييييييييييب 

خلاص أنا توبت عن التلاتة المزاغيد دول 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> شخلل عشان تعدى
> قصدى اقولك :smil12::smil12:



*أتاااااااااااااااااارى الواحد تحت القانون :cry2:​*


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> الواحد يا حبو لما بيبقى شايل بطيخة (8 كيلو) بيدخل البيت عايز يرميها من تقلها
> 
> ...



تشبيهك للبطيخة يا ايريني رائع.
طبياً، يُقال أن وقع كل كيلوغرام من وزن الجسم على الركب يساوي 10 كيلوغرام. تصوري كم من الوزن خففتِ على ركبك.


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أولا أشكرك من كل قلبى على كلام التشجيع الجميل دا :flowers:
> 
> ثانيا (خطتى) : مش ناوية أغير نظامى
> 
> ...



أنا مبسوطة جداً عشانك..... 

معك حق في كلامك عن إحساس الكويس و غياب وجع الرأس، أنا شخصيا أشعر بنشاط أكثر أثناء الصوم بسبب غياب اللحوم، و الدهن و أيضا السكر - ليس لأنه ممنوع في الصوم إنما تقشف عن أكل الحلويات.

استمري، و لو في يوم حسيتي بالضعف تذكري وجع الرأس واسألي نفسك "هل تستحق هذه الوجبة وجع الرأس الرهيب؟"

الرب معك!


----------



## fouad78 (24 فبراير 2017)

مبروك إنك نجحتي في الريجيم
مو ضروري انك ترجعي لنظام الأكل القديم
وأنا معك هو نظام أكل خاطئ
خصوصاً المقالي
بس الجسم يحتاج إلى بروتين (لحم)
ولو مرة في الشهر
أو بروتين نباتي بديل للحم مثل "فول الصويا"

على فكرة أنا مرة جربت ريجيم "المتة" وكان ناجح 






​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 فبراير 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> تشبيهك للبطيخة يا ايريني رائع.
> طبياً، يُقال أن وقع كل كيلوغرام من وزن الجسم على الركب يساوي 10 كيلوغرام. تصوري كم من الوزن خففتِ على ركبك.



*طبعا صح لأن فى أثناء المشى 

الجسم بيحمل على ركبة واحدة 

فى منتهى الخطورة كمان على أجهزة الجسم : مش بس الركب 

دا غير ان الاجهزة بتقل كفائتها 

لأنها كمان بتبقى فيها hidden fats و لأن مطلوب منها تغذى كتلة رهيبة من الجسم و هضم كميات أكل كبيرة و صعبة الهضم 

دا غير إن هندسيا يعنى (دا رأيى) : إن لزوجة الدم بتتغير 

يعنى الدم الل مليان دهون بيبقى لزج وصعب جدا حركته جوة الأوعية الدموية عن الدم الل ما فيش فيه دهون 

أتذكر مرة كنت عند خالى (أمين معمل تحاليل) 

و كان حاطط عينات دم لمرضى كتير فى الأنابيب 

حط الأنابيب فى جهاز 

الجهاز دا بيدور بسرعة كبيرة (عشان يفصل المكونات)

و لكِ أن تتخيلى إن الدهون عامت على وش بعض الأنابيب و بنسبة كبيرة كمان 

الدهون ديه بتترسب على الأوعية الدموية و تقلل مرونتها

فى منتهى الخطوووووووورة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 فبراير 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> مبروك إنك نجحتي في الريجيم
> مو ضروري انك ترجعي لنظام الأكل القديم
> وأنا معك هو نظام أكل خاطئ
> خصوصاً المقالي
> ...



*أنا عادى بآكل لحوم 

لكن مش بأكل دهون حيوانية 

لكن إيه المتة ديه ؟​*


----------



## fouad78 (25 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لكن إيه المتة ديه ؟​*




"المتة" مشروب من أمريكا الجنوبية
مشهور بسوريا ولبنان
وشوي بفلسطين والأردن

فوائدها كثيرة جداً جداً
وعملوا منها كمان مشروب طبيعي للطاقة
وفيها كافيين من دون أن تسبب الضرر (كما تفعل القهوة)
ورغم خواصها الغنية فهي تحرق الدهون
وتعطي إحساس بالشبع


المشروب نفسه فيه طعم مرارة من دون سكر
مثل الشاي مثلاً
بس اللي يتعود يشربه ما بيشرب غيره

للضحك مع الإدمان على المتة من هنا 

إذا خلص الماء لا نرمي النبتة التي في الكأس
بل نملئها مرة ثانية وثالثة وهكذا
حتى تترسب المتة الطافية إلى قعر الكأس
تكون حينها قد انتهت ولا طعم لها
كاسة المتة نفسها ممكن تظل ساعتين
 اللي يدرس مثلاً ممكن تكون المتة صديقته وقت الدرس

لها طريقة خاصة في التحضير
الماء ساخنة ولكنها يجب أن تكون غير مغلية
يعني حتى إذا غلت وبعدين بردت
ماراح تنفع
لازم تكون غير مغلية
وتحتاج لمصاصة خاصة لشرب السائل
لأن النبتة نفسها تطفو على السطح
والمصاصة لشرب الماء من أسفل النبتة التي تطفو







شوفي هذا الفيديو


وممكن تقرأي أكثر عنها من هنا​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 فبراير 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> "المتة" مشروب من أمريكا الجنوبية
> مشهور بسوريا ولبنان
> وشوي بفلسطين والأردن
> 
> ...



*شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة 

المتة ديه مش موجودة فى مصر و لا حتى نسمع عنها 

معلومة جديدة فعلا​*


----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أتاااااااااااااااااارى الواحد تحت القانون :cry2:​*


:a63::a63::a63:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 فبراير 2017)

معلوماات قيمه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (13 مارس 2017)

ههههه

حلوة اوي

بأة شكلي شبه الكمثري !


و حلوة كمان صراحتك وبساتطك

في عدم تقبلك العسل علي المية

و سكر الدايت

و النصيحة العاشرة

و جميلة خالص يا ايريني عنوانك

الفريد ال لا يمكن تيجي فيه كلمة بليلة

مع كلمة رجيم

يباركك ويحافظ عليكي +


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2017)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> معلوماات قيمه



*شكرا على المرور و التعليق 

على فكرة أنا نزلت عن كدة كمان 

بس ما كنتش قاصدة أكمل رجيم 

وصلت 46 كيلو 

أكلت عسل بطحينة و مربى النهاردة الصبح 

يمكن أطخن شوية :hlp:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2017)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> ههههه
> 
> حلوة اوي
> 
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:​*دايما عناوينى فريدة ​*:new6::new6::new6:​


----------

